# Sticky  Disclaimer - Please read



## Matt Haslam

This part of the forum is for people to trade experience about health issues relating to mice.

This may mean that members share how they have successfully treated certain ailments or give opinion as to a course of action.

This is not meant as a replacement to veterinarian advice/care/treatment.

*If you continue to be concerned about the health of your animal, This forum recommends that you seek veterinary help.*

By making this statement we hope that experience and knowledge may be discussed and shared without the need to keep telling people that they need to take their animal to a vet; such advice has now been given as a cover all to every topic in this forum.

Thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------

